# Mtd Pics



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Can someone please post some pics in this thread showing what the early 90's MTD built lawn tractors look like. I have been very cuirous about them. I have tried search engine, but don't get much help from there, figured I would try here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a 1996 model don't know if it old enough or not but it all i have come up with so far.
Jody

1996 MTD


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks alot Joyand. That is the middle of the 90's, so that gives me a good idea. But I do need to see earlyer. Hopefully you or somebody else will be able to show me a MTD in the year of 1990 to 1994.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i have an old mtd at home. it says "turf power" on the hood but was made by mtd. it is a 1991 and looks just like the one in jodyand's picture, except it is rusted and dented and has many coats of spray paint on it.


----------

